

Ask HN: Want to collaborate on a quick election themed website? - willthefirst

I have been struggling with the backend, since I'm FED and routing scares me. Anyone decent Rails dev's out there who want to help build a website that asks people to explain why they are voting and who for in 200 words or less?
======
saiko-chriskun
I could help out :)

~~~
willthefirst
Cool! PM me at willthefirst@gmail.com, and I can explain what it's gonna be.
We would need to get it done relatively soon, but I think it could be up and
running by the end of the week.

